# "Very hungry" kids found to be missing DNA



## Tad (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought this was interesting, and more likely than not would apply to at least a few people on Dimensions.

News article on the CBC web site here: http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2009/12/07/child-obesity-gene.html 

Original paper is apparently in Sunday's edition of Nature, for anyone who has access to that. Would love to hear feedback from anyone who does.


----------

